# Etsy Store.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I opened an etsy.com presence a few months ago… but was a little wayward in listing product… I did actually list one item… I got a request for a similar chopping board… only a different size… the request came from someone just up the road from me … about an hour…this of course galvanised me into action… remember I am in Australia and Etsy is still in its infancy… I now have 5 items up and many more to come…It is a very real alternative to having my own e-commerce website… and much more exposure…
It is realitively simple to join and upload items… and only costs 20 cents per item listed…but as I have already said.. a little slack in the listing department…no more… I will give this a real shot and list a few new items each and every day…
If you would like to drop over and then let me know what you think… I would surely appreciate it…

http://www.etsy.com/shop/LazyLarryWoodWorks

Kind regards to you all and thanks in advance…


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Larry. Who's the bloke in the photo on esty?

The boards you create are always very nice and I think the photos you post should reflect that. I can appreciate board pictures in your shop but it might take away from their beauty for customers. I wish you success with your sales.

Cheers for now.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Etsy looks like a good out let for crafts etc. Best of luck with your sales Larry, they should go well.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Larry, you have some nice things on there. I hope it works out well for you.

helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Etsy seems to be the way to go to get your creations known. When I get back in the shop and caught up, I my give Etsy a try.
-Don


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a thought Larry, but is there anyway that you can put links in your store front to a few polished presentations on LJ's of how they are made? Some of the challenge in selling homemade crafts deals with trust in the one who constructs these items. Perhaps a link to how bbq, cheese, and cutting boards are created might help install confidence in the creator and help hit home that the price of the boards is a reflection of the intense labor involved.

There is a difference between seeing the work in person and viewing a board online. The BBQ board, for example, might need a little polish in the presentation so that people know you didn't just grab a chunk of wood, drilled a few holes, stuck some beer caps in it, and called it good.

David


----------



## willd (Mar 9, 2011)

Your Esty site looks great Larry! I know you will be successful with it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The Etsy site looks very good Larry. It seems like it would be easy to shop there. I hope you get lots of sales from it.


----------



## FloridaArt (May 15, 2009)

Nice start on your Etsy site. You make beautiful boards that should sell pretty well I would think. Two small comments about your Etsy site:

1) In the left side it says you started your site on September 11th, i.e., "Nine-Eleven". Shoppers in America might cringe when seeing that. Might be a distraction, unless your intention is to make it a tribute or something.

2) I clicked on Policies and it was blank. I was curious what your "shipping & handling" charges will be, if any taxes are involved, what the shipping method is, what your returns policy is (in case I gift one and they don't like it), etc.

Just some thoughts, hopefully taken in the constructive spirit in which they are shared. I marked your site as a Favorite (within Etsy). Since I have an Etsy account I think that means Etsy will help me "follow" your store. Keep us posted on your experiences. Someday I may put up an Etsy store too.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Listing and re-listing is the only way to effectively sell on Etsy or you get buried in the back pages. I may re-list everyday for a week before I get a sale for my trouble, but the cost to do this is insignificant.

It helps to also drive traffic to your Etsy store using all the free services like Twitter and Facebook pages. You can set everything up to update those sites every time you list an item on Etsy. Some of my sales come from Twitter users and my largest lazy susan sale (30" walnut) came from someone who saw my work on Facebook.

I talk about this in my Online R Us series.

One thing about it is you can't sell online if you don't start somewhere. You have a good start Larry. My start three years ago resulted in one sale every 3 or 4 months. But, rather than get frustrated and quit, I kept at it and now have good consistent sales.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice looking "Store Front". Hope you sell lots of stuff!

Lew


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

I have been thinking about doing this, too. Don't want my website to be commercial in nature (at least not at this time). I have built a lot of fancy boxes and was thinking about the Etsy site for selling some of them. Good input from closetguy…..I have found out too, from building two website over the years, that patience and trial and error eventually leads to traffic and success. My antique tractor site was launched in 1996 and now gets me around $500 extra dollars a month. You never know but anyway, congrats on the new site on Etsy!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope you get tons of sales Larry


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Larry, I opened a shop on Etsy in Nov. I have only sold one box so far, but hopefully the extra exposure will pay off.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/kreationsbykent

Good luck with yours.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, DeGoose, welcome to Etsy! For any of you wondering about selling on Etsy, take a look at these 'Treasuries' of very fine work being offered there. Woodworking is alive and well on Etsy.com!

EtsyTreasuries


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

That looks like a good start Larry. And for $.20/item, it's very affordable! Might as well post all of your work to display the diversity of your talent.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

G'day, mate.

Nice looking presentation. Only fault I could see was getting part of another board in the picture of one of the end grain ones. As for suggestions, I second the idea of a "how we make 'em" link if possible. Also, expanding the line to include a Lazy Larry might be nice.

Wishing you much success in your new endeavor.

Your Canadian buddy,
Paul


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Good to see you got it going on Etsy. Of course, you are just one more foreigner competing with us hard working American craftsman, but I guess we can share since you have taught a lot of the little we know!! Good luck. your prices look good too.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

The item listing expanded for sure.

I think you have a lot of great designs that should sell.

Good luck!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD!

... also, it appears that you're starting them out easy… with the more traditional boards…
(Which is very high above average)

Let this settle-in and generate some sales…

Then, POW! Hit'em between the eyes with the NEW Incredible stuff!

I think you're going to like it!


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

Larry, Your store Looks GREAT!! Best of Luck!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Larry,

Nice stuff in the store…...but aaahhh,,,,,mm x mm x mm, you
gotta convert for your american freinds.

Metric system is an epic fail in the U.S. !!!!!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Bob et al,

*
Here is a COOL Conversion Place!

mm to Inches… Inches to mm…

*


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Joe… I can do the math in my head… but as I PMed Bob… it seems one way… you all want me to convert but I have yet seen a dual measurement used by any of the cousins…no offence intended but that is the way it seems to me… Imperial measurement is not used in many places now…most have converted to Metric….


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Larry,

When I went to your site, I thought I saw prices in USD… didn't I?
... heck, I'm used to it…

*I was posting it for Bob's benefit… LOL*


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Joe,

You always look out for me, that's why I love you!!!!
Yes I have 25.4 stored in my calculator memory, but
it is important to use American Standard when selling
on ETSY.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I will include dual measurements on my site and just wait for the millions of orders to flow in from the States…


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Larry,

Your etsy site displays some of the finest cutting boards for sale on the Internet. I've always been impressed with your work. I saw one of your rustic tea candle holders just before Christmas and I made dozens like them to give away to friends and family. Thanks again for the idea! Tea light candle holders will be another item I make frequently to salvage beautiful wood that would otherwise be turned into firewood. 
"David Craig" has one of the best ideas to promote your products. Use your Lumberjock projects and your blog posts to add information to your for/sale items on Etsy. Each project page has a preview link to put a thumbnail photo link anywhere on a page. Here's your tea candle project that inspired me.



The Lumberjock that inspired me to use this resource along with a website and an auction page was TexPenn.

Look at Ted's Lumberjock page and follow the links to his webpage and then follow the links to his 'for sale' items. There are several other examples of members here who do the same marketing. I'm sure you will be busy shipping cutting boards soon. Have you worked out a way to ship product to other continents?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

how is the store doing with some products on the shelf?


----------



## tanganiguna (Feb 21, 2012)

I go through the Etsy website. It was really very nice, all the items pretty good and very affordable. I like earrings, bracelets and many other fancy items. I would like to have some purchases and I wish all good luck for your big sales Larry. Thanks for sharing with us.

online marketplaces
top online marketplaces


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*tanganiguna:
*
Why do you have the Same link attached to each Link?


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good Larry! I see you've made a couple more sales since posting - congrats!


----------



## midgaoutdoor (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice cutting boards


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You should do quite well as your products are top notch.

May you have continued success Larry.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Larry I've got a site on Etsy too. I have to admit that when I first went to the website my expectations were pretty low. After selling a rocking chair and foot stool, I am singing a completely different tune! It is a great way to get exposure. Here's a bonus that I never expected. I initially posted two koa rockers and some lamps last fall. Within a month, I was listed number two on a Google search for koa rockers! Pretty sweet since I didn't pay to get that exposure other than 60 cents to set up each rocker. I highly recommend Etsy to all my fellow LJs.


----------

